# Quotes



## psa198 (Jul 31, 2002)

I thought some of you may be interested in details of the quotes I've been getting for my insurance which is up for renewal the end of this month.

First some details about me and my policy....

I'm 26 and hold a full UK driving licence with 6 points for a SP30 (almost 5 years old now) and have had a no liability accident about a year and a half ago. I also have full NCB (7 or 8 years).

I drive a stage 1 R33 GTR V-Spec with 18" wheels. Annual mileage is about 6000 (only used weekends, no commuting).

The car is parked on a private driveway and has all the usual security (not going to be too specific here for obvious reasons).

Now on to the quotes....

My existing insurance was with Privilege and for the renewal they wanted £2200 (protected NCB) and £750 excess.

Egg Insurance:
£1707.30 or £1996.05 (protected), excess of £500

Admiral:
£1804.95 or £1925.70 (protected), excess of £350

Liverpool Victoria:
Told me I had to be 30 to insure a GTR

Keith Micheals:
Told me they couldn't beat Admirals quote. Would be over £2000

A Plan:
£1300 (protected), excess of £500

Tett Hamilton:
Haven't got back to me yet, but said they could do about £1300

I haven't bothered with Tesco. I know they would be competitive but I have heard bad things about making claims from them!

Any others I should try?

Hopefully Tett Hamilton will get back to me with something interesting, but so far A Plan look very good. They even do payment over 5 months for an additional £8 for each of the 5 months.

Hope this helps you lot.

Paul


P.S. I'll update this with any new info as it comes in.


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Glad to see your having luck with finding a good quote. 
About your comment about Tescos being bad with claims, I had a gtr write off with suspicious circumstances and I found them very good with the claim and the time taken. Might be a case of mud sticking. 
Good luck any way.

regards

Waqas


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Erm if you don't want to use Tescos give privilege a try - they are underwritten by the same co I believe and have never heard anything but good about them... They're quotes are typically a little dearer than tesco but they can usually discount to a similar level...


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Yep second what Polarbear says, I've had a write off with privilege aswell when I crashed my Lexus and I got my cheque in 4 weeks.  
Egg, Tescos, Privilege, Direct Line and a few others are all underwritten by UK Insurance.


----------



## jasonp (Apr 14, 2003)

Tescos are only a cheaper as they dont always supply you with a car while yours is of the road...so i been told,personally its not the end of the world though i dont recon.

Best places i had quotes from are General Accident and Zurich insurance. Might be worth trying Competion Car Insurance they were good on my old track cars


----------



## Waqas (Aug 19, 2002)

Don't want to big up tescos too much but they have now introduced a courtesy car scheme even if your car is a total loss and your awaiting a cheque. It added £12 to my premium.


----------



## psa198 (Jul 31, 2002)

psa198 said:


> *Tett Hamilton:
> Haven't got back to me yet, but said they could do about £1300
> 
> Hopefully Tett Hamilton will get back to me with something interesting, but so far A Plan look very good. They even do payment over 5 months for an additional £8 for each of the 5 months. *


Unfortunately Tett Hamilton have got back to me and said that because I haven't got a garage they can't do better than £2600. If I had a garage they could have got £1300.

Expain that then?!?!?!


(a very confused) Paul


----------



## V-Technician (Feb 28, 2003)

Try budget and adrian flux i'll be interested to hear their quotes, cos our details are similar (however you do have more NCB )


----------



## psa198 (Jul 31, 2002)

*better late than never.*

P W Financial (Official broker for the MLR):
£1257 (protected), excess of £350

By the time I received this quote I had already taken a policy with A-Plan.... Doh!

Oh well, there's always next year.


Paul


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Liverpool-victoria give them a call you may be surprised.

RICH S


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

*Liverpool Victoria???*

Wouldnt even touch the GTS-T. They only list an automatic and wont be able to cover a Manual....


----------



## SimonA (Apr 21, 2003)

Try Basildon Insurance on 0800 6523963 they have quoted me £712 that over £100 cheaper than APlan still got a few companies to ring in the next week.


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

*KNGP2104*

Liverpool victoria cover my GTS25T its manual and modified they know the full spec, i didnt have a problem at all they were quite happy to help and didnt charge any more for the modifications.

RICH S


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Rich,

Have you checked your documentation to see that it definately states R33GTS25T ?

When I called LV for a quote towards the end of last year, they refused to quote because "they do not have this model of Skyline on their system".

I know of one or two people on here who have cover from LV for a GTR when they actually own a GTS. It may not be a problem if you never have a claim, but sure as shi* smells, if you do, it'll all go wrong.


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

*RICH S*

Have you had your policy for long??

Setiously check what they have quoted for? I tried them on 3 occasions and eventually asked to be put onto a supervisor. They have recently chasnged thier policy and are getting very strict about what they do and do not cover.


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi guys
I took my policy out at the end of feb. My documents say NISSAN SKYLINE GTS(IMPORT) they are aware it is a 1996 car and that it is 2.5 litre single turbo, the full spec including mods has been disclosed and added to my policy in a permanent add on file. However there was some confusion as to engine size 2.5 or 2.6 and 2 or 4 door so it was refered to their vehicle specialist who was quite happy with the details i gave them. The end result being £680 fully comp with £300 excess for me and the missus. Although i am pleased with the end result i did find them not very clued up on skylines but they have the full details and i have not failed to disclose anything.

RICH S


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

*to be honest Rich*

and i could be wrong 

This is as far as I got too but nowhere on any of thier paperwork did it say my car was a turbo.

But if yours says that you are cool :smokin:


----------



## RICH S (Feb 28, 2003)

My documents do not say turbo either. All information i disclosed regarding the engine,turbo, mods etc are on computer file at LV.
To be honest i think they need to speak to somebody who knows skylines and things then may become clear. They are the only insurance company i have used whose insurance certificate only states the vehicle registration number, no vehicle type no manufacturer no nothing. Only a good price!

RICH S


----------



## detheridge02 (Jul 1, 2003)

*Tett Hamilton*

Tett Hamilton all the way!

Gave me a very good price of £903 for a R33 GTS. I have no No claims bonus applicable to this vehicle at the moment. 28 with 3 years performance cars experience. Not bad considering Admiral wanted £3606!

Dave


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

I hope you told them you heard about them from GTRoc ?


----------



## detheridge02 (Jul 1, 2003)

I did and he seemed quite pleased!


----------

